# Black headed caique



## khol123 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi my nan ( who is 94) inherited a black headed caique we think female and is roughly 10 years old , but she sadly can not take care of her as she should be kept , she is friendly to one person and is ok at being handled by my nan , she is currently in a cage and comes out but would be lovely to see her with other birds in a aviry or in a larger cage but inside as she is not used to cold weather , my nan is very fond of Millie but it's just to much for her to have now , please only serious offers only xx


----------

